# InkSoft Releases New Studio Online Design Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft recently introduced a new version to its suite of business software products called Studio. Designed to be an entry-level program, Studio’s core function is to simplify and automate the art creation process. 

This versatile program offers five main features: an online interactive designer, a professional website, vector-based templates and clip art, an art approval manager, and the ability to store unlimited art content
. 
Design Studio, the online designer component, allows customers to design their own printed goods such as shirts, signage, and promotional products online, and it can be embedded into an existing website. Hand in hand with the interactive designer is more than 9,000 layouts and clip art elements that are organized in popular categories and searchable. New clip is added on a continuing basis. 

If you use Inksoft’s professional website template, you ensure that you have a modern-looking page that is easy to customize and brand. Art Approvals allows you to create, send, and manage artwork to customers.

Finally, as an Inksoft customer, you have the ability to store an unlimited amount of artwork on its cloud. This ensures you will never lose a design and can quickly retrieve designs for repeat orders. 

An online video walks the viewer through all the features available and how they work. To view the video go to Software for Printing Business | InkSoft Stufio | InkSoft. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

